# And another Giant TCR Once But added Bling!



## jonellis (Feb 16, 2004)

model number 004 of 0035 I dont race on it but i use it alot
Lets hope i can get a pictue on here
attempt two


----------



## BigFloppyLlama (Apr 5, 2004)

jonellis said:


> model number 004 of 0035 I dont race on it but i use it alot
> Lets hope i can get a pictue on here
> attempt two


  Drooooool. Amazing looking bike there.


----------



## jonellis (Feb 16, 2004)

*cheers*

Thanks BFL
took me ages to download it onto here. I have specs should I post them here?

cheers


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Oi Jon, get back to Cycling+  

CC


----------



## jonellis (Feb 16, 2004)

Ce Cinquanta a pseudonym as well  

cant believe you saw through mine too!


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

*Some Bling alright!*

Great looking bike. I wonder if they made more than 35, since a friend has one in Australia (don't know the serial number) and I've seen a couple around the net. I notice the tires are flat in the photo--what happened?
I'd be very interested in a weight on that machine in the photo. Could be close to UCI legal limit. 
cheers,
gandini


----------



## jonellis (Feb 16, 2004)

gandini said:


> Great looking bike. I wonder if they made more than 35, since a friend has one in Australia (don't know the serial number) and I've seen a couple around the net. I notice the tires are flat in the photo--what happened?
> I'd be very interested in a weight on that machine in the photo. Could be close to UCI legal limit.
> cheers,
> gandini



Cheers Gandini
Photo is with original tyres/tires i've opted for tufos now. pictures can be located at 
http://www.londoncyclesport.com/bikes/giant_gold.html where there is a feature on it.

Giants press release states 35 made, for 35 years of "giant" company. Theres still one for sale in the UK at awcycles.co.uk or .com i cant remember!

weight was done at my LBS its 15.4 lbs which i believe is within the limit! (just)
did your mate get a DVD of the making of it too and a cert? 
does he/she ride it?
cheers


----------

